

Ask YC: Link to a video previously posted - kapitti

I've searched for every keyword I could think of - there was a video previously posted on HN - a talk about the relationship between the opensource community (specifically Perl) and some ancient temple that is torn down and rebuilt every few years.<p>Little help?
======
yan
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1TZaElTAs> ?

~~~
kapitti
Thanks!

